

Another Vice President Parachutes From Yahoo, Lands as CEO of Xobni - darragjm
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/15/another-vice-president-parachutes-from-yahoo-lands-as-ceo-of-xobni/

======
mpc
does anyone else think that xobni will be the biggest ycombinator success to
date?

~~~
pchristensen
I do.

------
far33d
what exactly is going to be left for MSFT to buy?

------
utnick
wow, big win for xobni. Congrats

